
Japan plans to invite TSMC to build joint chip plant: Yomiuri - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-japan-tsmc/japan-plans-to-invite-tsmc-to-build-joint-chip-plant-yomiuri-idUSKCN24K03B
======
jake_morrison
I feel like we are going to see an announcement out of left field like TSMC
buying a fab from Intel, funded by Apple.

